# E & M in an Ambulatory Surgery Center



## rwmmdj (Feb 7, 2012)

What is the code for an new patient outpatient visit code when done in an Ambulatory Surgery Center?  I used 99202, but the payer is telling me the place of service, 24 is invalid.  
Thank you in advance
S. Pate


----------



## haraml7 (Apr 18, 2019)

*ASC Facility*

Usually when you go into an ASC facility you are scheduled for surgery, The E/M is usually done with their doctor before they go to the ASC facility.

Did the doctor do a full E/M on this patient before going into sugery? they may also be considering it as a pre-op. I would need a little more info to determine denial reason.

What kind of surgery was performed? Major, minor?

Misty CPC, COC


----------

